# Howdy from over here in Oregon



## jwbbq (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I've just come across this awesome resource today and I can't stop reading!  

My name is Jason and I'm out here in the south...of Oregon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've been grilling for a long time.  Spent way more time than I should've with those darn table-top gas grills and then bought a Weber gas grill about 10 years ago.  It's finally in need of replacement parts.

I've gotten plenty of compliments from my work with the gas grill but a couple years ago I felt the need to get real with my Q and bought a Weber kettle.  I also bought a wonderful accessory known as The Smokenator.  It's basically a manufactured piece of steel that allows me to contain the fuel to one side.  I've written a little about it on my much-neglected blog at jwbbq.blogspot.com. 

This year (Father's Day) I decided to step up to something that could hold more meat than my kettle, with entertaining in mind.  I picked up the Chargriller Outlaw with Side Fire Box at a local Sportsman's Warehouse.  I think I paid about $200.  The Outlaw is HUGE compared to my other 2 grills.  Now that I've been trolling this site I see that I have some work to do on it.  I always suspected it would need modding but never really looked for resources before today.

In general, I'm not too bad with the grill/smoker.  My ribs always get rave reviews (albeit from a biased crowd...family) and I'm not too shabby with chicken, other meats, and veggies.  Like many of you, I've yet to be entirely satisfied with my product so I keep tinkering (hacking in the tech world).

I'm a techie (programmer) and love to cook in general.  I hope to one day spend more time Q'in than coding.  If the Q genie showed up and offered me one wish, I'd only need one, a Lang smoker/cooker rig.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome Jason........you found the best site out there on the net.........BIG Family here, and they will treat you as a member..........

Make sure you sign up for Jeff's free 5-day ecourse, and don't forget the Q-view.............some here say, no Q-view, it didn't happen..............

check out some of the stickies............they will show you how to post the q-view, if you need help...........how to do a search for a topic, or to answer a question, that may of been answered many times before.........

BUTT! At the same time, the only stupid question, is the one NOT asked.....

Once again, welcome........

d88de


----------



## flash (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome. Oregon is one of my favorite states. Wish I could get back out there too.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to smf.  Check out this link, it will help you with the chargriller mods
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ead.php?t=9774


----------



## jwbbq (Sep 4, 2008)

@walking dude - I've already signed up (just a few minutes ago)
@smokin365 - already been there :-)
@flash - Oregon is definitely nice but there's nobody around here that sells any wood!  I can get chords of black oak but I'm not ready for that kind of commitment.  We have a ton of pear orchards so I've keeping my eyes peeled for someone getting rid of the old stuff when they replant.

All I can say is, it's a good thing I work for myself.  I'd have been fired for the 4 hours I've spent on this site today.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 4, 2008)

alright Jason......on the ball...........i will even get you your first POINTS! ! ! ..........lolol........now find the sticky/article on THAT feature..........


----------



## pitrow (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome, from the bluer part of the state!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 4, 2008)

You come from a beautiful part of the country, Jason. I have family that lives in Salem and love to visit Mt. Hood. Need to make my way south the next time I'm there! 

Glad ya joined us at SMF!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 4, 2008)

heck laurel..........you need to make your way north HERE...........lol


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 4, 2008)

welcome!!!
You sound like another fun memeber!!!
I love how you realy get to know folks around here, great personalities.

It realy is a family,
anything you need don't hesitate to ask. literally 1000's of years of experience available.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 5, 2008)

Greetings to my northern neighbor!
I must ditto Chef_boy! he is being humble cuz he is a great inspiration himself! 
Happy Smokes!


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 5, 2008)

hello jason

that is a great part of oregon to be from i have hunted around rogue river a few years ago i like it down there its awesome country its amazing to me how many people live down there but if you leave the black top you never see anybody i would start stopping at the pear orchards and asking them maybe they have some wood laying around already seasoned ready for the smoker good luck 

huey


----------



## bassman (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  As you are already finding out, this is a friendly crowd and willing to help.


----------



## kookie (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to the smf.............Glad to have you here..............


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to the family..glad you joined us.


----------



## blacklab (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Jason welcome to the addiction.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 5, 2008)

Howdy from noo yawk!Welcome to SMF!


----------



## grothe (Sep 5, 2008)

Can't really add much to whats already been said...but welcome aboard!! Glad ta have ya here


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard Jason!!


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard Jason.  Back in 91, I had a shipmate from Grant's Pass.  I spent several long weekends and a couple weeks there while I was stationed in Alameda, CA.  Beautiful country, helped me make my decision to move to the mountains when I 'grew up'.  One of my favorite memories of my service days was going to a county fair there.  It reminded me of home (West Texas) and I had an absolute blast there.  Anyway, welcome aboard and I expect these folks here will become like family.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, this site is a mountain of a knowledge base for grillers/smokers, jokers, and Q'ers too. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome JW.


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Lots of good folk here. glad you joined us


----------

